# Weatherby .300 Vangaurd Scope/Optic Recomedation



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok guys second question about the new rifle, I haven't bought a scope yet. I'm really wanting to make a good purchase. I will be hunting normal 100 - 200 shots but want something "in case" I need it to go further. My budget is about 1500. any good suggestions out there?

A friend is telling me a 5X25X56 Swark is what I should go with, but darn that's a lot of cash....

Thanks for your feedback. 

David


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

For that price I've had good luck with the mark 4's. Step up a bit more and Nightforce is at the top, short of S&B haveing better glass i think the NF's hold up better. Ive seen a $3,000+ S&B reticle turn 45Â° behind a barrett 50. Never seen a NF do that. Dont over look the vortex line either. They're makeing some great stuff


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.eurooptic.com/swarovski-...ticle-ballistic-turret-matte-black-59020.aspx

This is an excellent scope for the money. 1079.00


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Look at a night force 3x15-50 MOAR radical , plenty of scope for ranges you are talking , or step it up to a 5x22-50 but your looking 1800-2000 $ make sure to buy good rings !


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

artys only said:


> Look at a night force 3x15-50 MOAR radical , plenty of scope for ranges you are talking , or step it up to a 5x22-50 but your looking 1800-2000 $ make sure to buy good rings !


I was waiting for ya. There are a few of us that think alike here. LoL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What about Leupold in Vari-X3 or Vari-X3L ?


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

I got a 5X25X50 ZE_SS CONQEST._


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What about Leupold in Vari-X3 or Vari-X3L ?


^^^this or Zeiss Conquest HDS5. Both about $800-ish


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck with your rifle. Take a look at the Vortex scopes. The Viper PSE FFP scopes are around $1k. Holds zero perfectly. Very clear. I own two and was a Leupold man most of my life until Vortex. 

On a slightly different note, have you shot that rifle? I had a Vanguard in 7 mag and it literally hurt to shoot it. I can't even imagine shooting a 300 Weatherby mag.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

x2 on the swarovski z series. I put 1 on my sendero 300 win mag. This scope outperforms anything in the price range. Carters stock them for $1079.00:texasflag


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

watch and carters will probably run them on sale, that is how we got ours


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

artys only said:


> Look at a night force 3x15-50 MOAR radical , plenty of scope for ranges you are talking , or step it up to a 5x22-50 but your looking 1800-2000 $ make sure to buy good rings !


+1


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

Take a look at the Vortex line of scopes.Good scope and warranty for the money.


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Shooting almost every gun with Vortex on top. If you are Military or LEO make sure you contact them for their discount. The discount is very nice and you can even step up to the Razor line if you don't mind FFP or get into a PST for a very good price. 

If you do go with something else and want a price break check SWFA Sample List for their demos, there are some very good deals to be had.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

If you want to spend the dough get a NF, if you want to save a little go with Vortex! They have a fabulous warranty and great customer service, I have a viper hst and am very happy with it, as well as one of their red dots.


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

I ended up getting a Zeiss conquest 5x25x50. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

czman said:


> Take a look at the Vortex line of scopes.Good scope and warranty for the money.


+1

That is all I have been buying the past few years.

For that kind of money he can get a Vortex Razor, which is a great long range scope.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I just got some FFP Vortex PST 4-16x scopes in that you may be interested in. All in (tax included) at $899


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

theeyeguy said:


> I just got some FFP Vortex PST 4-16x scopes in that you may be interested in. All in (tax included) at $899


I love mine. Great scope with a ton of features. Wish the glass was a bit better. Mine and most i've looked threw get a little hazy at max power. But the features more than make up for that.


----------

